# Glass surfing



## Amaranthia

My betta is really, really, really active. He barely pauses in his "pacing" to take a breath. He never shows interest in anything except his heater and food. And if he swims through the _middle_ of his tank, it's a surprise. He won't stop glass surfing for hours and hours on end. 
Sometimes he'll slow down for a few minutes to hover over his heater, and he does build bubble nests, so I guess he slows down enough to do that when I'm not looking, but that's it. I've tried putting plants against the glass, but he just squeezes himself between them. I've tried putting different things in his tank and changing the setting around, but nothing works to slow him down.

I've had him about two months, and he's had some struggles with Ich and fin rot, so his fins are only just starting to grow back. Could this have anything to do with it?
Should I be worried about this constant glass surfing?


----------



## aditya

no do not its nature of the fish


----------



## Laki

Is there a chance he sees his reflection on the inside of the glass? Do he seem flared up and aggravated? Some bettas are more active than others but glass surfing could be a symptom of boredom or (in the case of my plakat) a fungal disease. Chances are, your fish is totally healthy and you're not used to seeing bettas so active bc the myths that surround them encourage people to keep them in tiny unheated bowls/vases- a proper tank with heater will bring out the best in bettas. 

Maybe put more plants around his tank. I found it helped to put bristol board around my tanks so they feel more secure.


----------



## Quisquose

It's usually boredom more the anything. If I were you, I'd add more plants and decor, especially floating cover. My newest did not like swimming through the middle of his tank until I added some floating water wisteria to the top- and he loves it! He rests in it all the time and blew a bubble nest right in the middle! In the wild, Betta splendens come from shallow (8"-18" deep usually), wide (Acres and acres of water) pools that are absolutely FILLED with plants. They love heavily planted tanks. If that doesn't help, one of my older, less active boys likes to watch the pond snails in his tank crawl around. Feeding live food may help relieve boredom as well, and it helps reinforce his natural instincts.


----------



## Amaranthia

Thanks for all the advice! It's almost definitely boredom, because i saw him biting his tail earlier too. I was afraid he might be a tail-biter. I'll try putting more plants in his tank.


----------



## Amaranthia

I bought four new plants, 2 foreground and 2 background, and he's sooo much better! Still active, but not glass surfing at all; he's just swimming through his plants, exploring. I'll keep an eye on him for fin biting, but hopefully this will solve that problem. :-D


----------



## KeshiaB

Mine was the same for the first couple of months, almost renamed him Kelly Slater because he just wouldn't stop surfing! I think it's a combination of adjusting to an environment and feeling too exposed. My boy stopped once I added floating plants, now he only comes up to the glass when I'm nearby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clementchee

I have problems catching the movement of my plakat too. Active is a good thing I guess.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

having the same issues with glass surfing and tailbiting, thanks for the tips everyone, going to pick up some plants tomorrow!


----------



## BlueLacee

Is he bird? Can he see his reflection?


----------



## MrEd01

I've just added a couple of more plants and a nice little log for my betta to hide in and after I did this is when he started with the glass surfing. His parameters look great but I'm not sure why he is pacing after adding in more plants and decor. Any suggestions?


----------



## cakes488

MrEd01 said:


> I've just added a couple of more plants and a nice little log for my betta to hide in and after I did this is when he started with the glass surfing. His parameters look great but I'm not sure why he is pacing after adding in more plants and decor. Any suggestions?


I went through this and did everything to try to get the fish to stop. He stopped when he was ready...nothing I did made a difference so I stopped worrying about it. I've noticed most fish I have had do not do this...however, there has been a percentage that does. At some point they stop. I do have a girl though that likes to do these glass surfer circles but I figure hey whatever floats their boat :wink3:...as long as they're eating and healthy then swim how ya want !


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Closing old thread.


----------

